

Independent benchmarks of new BcacheFS file system from Phoronix - ck2
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=bcache-fs-linux&num=3

======
ck2
More here with XFS and F2FS included:

[http://openbenchmarking.org/result/1508224-HA-
BCACHEFSL02](http://openbenchmarking.org/result/1508224-HA-BCACHEFSL02)

(personally I'm sticking with EXT4 until the promising F2FS is mature)

